

5 rules to get customer support right - abarrera
http://alwaysnewmistakes.wordpress.com/2008/03/13/customer-support/

======
paulkafasis
There are 6 rules here, and with text like "In the end you won’t get nothing
out of a confrontation", I find this quite hard to read and take seriously.
There may be some gems in here, but it's in need of editing.

~~~
abarrera
Hi Paul, probably a bad translation as my mother tongue isn't English ;) About
the 6 rules, the last one isn't really a rule but an additional point. Maybe I
should separate it so it doesn't creates confusion.

------
kmckeaigg
I have found you really just need one rule: Care about the customers problem.
Just care. It is important to be clear that you can't fix every problem. It is
also important to fix the problems you can... but I have found that whether
you fix the problem or not, you will win customers over if you actually just
care about them and their problem.

